# straightblast gym



## chiro4 (Sep 2, 2004)

Does anybody know about the straightblast gym? How is it different fron Krav magna?


----------



## Aaron Little (Sep 2, 2004)

> Does anybody know about the straightblast gym?



Yes, I do.




> How is it different fron Krav magna?



There is really no similarity between the SBG and Krav Maga. As such the differences would be rather numerous. 

If you have a more specific question I would be glad to try and answer it for you.


----------



## chiro4 (Sep 2, 2004)

Ok. Please tell me how the training is different then krav maga?


----------



## Aaron Little (Sep 2, 2004)

That is really like asking how playing baseball is different from snow boarding. They are both physical activities but that is the end of any similarities.

Here is a link to a Q&A with the SBG founder Matt Thornton.
http://www.straightblastgym.com/page.asp?section=qa&parent=Press&session=

You should be able to find some answers there.

Are you trying to decide between an SBG school and a Krav Maga School?


----------



## chiro4 (Sep 2, 2004)

Yes I'm trying to decide which one to go to. thanks for your help


----------



## Aaron Little (Sep 2, 2004)

My experience with the SBG is certainly much deeper but I did teach a work shop at a Krav Maga school once.  Perhaps if you told me your goals in training I might be able to help.


----------



## chiro4 (Sep 2, 2004)

I did go to look at a krav maga class. I did not like the idea of signing a contract.  I just did not know if it was all marketing. It was a beginners class that they were hitting the heavy bag.  I also went to another place in my area that taught western boxing. I was very impressed. I have one more place to visit and that is a straight blast gym. My goal to find a place that I like.


----------

